

HP Cloud is down in AZ1 - ddispaltro
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s87/sh/89be8062-4a8c-49b6-b1f3-844715a8c56e/78b92559895db3c0111bc8ed234077c8

======
viraptor
New instances should be fine in all AZs. A number of instances which were
running before may be temporarily unavailable.

We're working on it. Updates will be posted as soon as things change.

